# Low Light shot with my Canon S95....



## mrpink (Dec 12, 2010)

Went to a "Living Tree" performance tonight, thought I would really test out the new Canon S95 pocket camera.  Didn't do to bad.

All I did in post to this shot was straighten in (I had to lean out into the asile to take it so it was wauper jawed)  Shot in RAW.  Something like a 1/50th shutter and f/3.2 (program mode)

ISO-3200



IMG_0164 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr


A bit of editing....



IMG_0164-2ww by Matt Francosky, on Flickr

Again.  Just a pocket camera- did OK in some pretty harsh conditions.  I cannot wait to get it into some good lighting and see what it does.







p!nK


----------



## UnderThePink (Dec 12, 2010)

Very cool shot!


----------



## Karri (Dec 12, 2010)

I like it - what editing did you do to the picture?  I am having a lot of difficulty being at peace with my low light shooting...


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Dec 12, 2010)

I love these little cameras. I have the s90 and I hardly consider it a point and shoot anymore.  Great shot!


----------



## JClishe (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the S95 as well, upgraded from the S90. Very impressive little camera.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 13, 2010)

JClishe said:


> I have the S95 as well, upgraded from the S90. Very impressive little camera.



Yes, it does tend to blur the line between pocket shooter and DSLR.  Like your sig says, "for when the DSLR is too heavy to carry"

Plus, it has that ooooh so cool Selective Color mode.:er:





p!nK


----------

